# 1936 chicago cycle supply Lincoln model



## dboi4u (Mar 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 13, 2015)

im sorry im getting the hang of this tapatalk, but the bicycle  i found a while  ago in rural illinois complete and seem all original. I tore it down and cleaned it up, it had rust but mostly it had a lot of grease which preserved it luckily,the first picture shows !!!!!i tried to clean the paint and had no luck it had about 4 layers of paint. someone painted it over the years the bicycle was complete except for the fenders, it had wald fenders.I painted and plated it the handlebars and the other pictures shows what it looks now i kept everything original but replaced fender for the ones on it. it has the correct hole behind the fork for the light,  i intend on continuing to make it complete missing a rack and silveray light and would love to find an affordable tank for it but so far it looks good in my eyes what do you guys think!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 13, 2015)

also can anyone tell me about the serial number because because i seen other frames bc, c models in this forum and checked serial numbers but i rarely see anything starting with A. this one is 
serial number #A56589 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 13, 2015)

The serial number beginning with A is from 1938. I think you have a BC model as the 1938 Chicago Cycle Supply catalog shows the B models ( with motorbike tank, silver ray etc ) as having the curved downtube in the frame. The BC model shown still has the straight downtube. 

Your Lincoln looks nice, hope you enjoy riding it.

Here's a page from the 1938 Chicago Cycle Supply catalog.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> The serial number beginning with A is from 1938. I think you have a BC model as the 1938 Chicago Cycle Supply catalog shows the B models ( with motorbike tank, silver ray etc ) as having the curved downtube in the frame. The BC model shown still has the straight downtube.
> 
> Your Lincoln looks nice, hope you enjoy riding it.
> 
> Here's a page from the 1938 Chicago Cycle Supply catalog.



Looks like a C model to me


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 13, 2015)

In some photos the top bar looked more curved. But looking at the last photo of unpainted bike against the peg board, the top bar looks flatter. The spacing at the seat post between the top bars also looks wider. I'll post tomorrow a picture of the C model in the catalog.


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 14, 2015)

thank you guys this is the reason i love this hobby theres always great people with a lot of great knowledge. see i saw the 38 and like you said it came down with a curved downtube but im still confused about beign a BC as opposed to beign a C i checked the post of c or bc and i couldnt tell the difference though. and ig you can you think you can send me that link to the catalog again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 14, 2015)

another thing see how the bc model had a different chainguard and also didnt have the crossbrace torrington handlebars mine had


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 14, 2015)

also you see CDS2323 the bc had a different desing darts that mine




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's the C model from the 38 CCS catalog. Note it has sidestand not the rear dropstand. Things like handlebars and chainguards can be changed but the frame is what it is. Remember that the catalog images do not always match what was available. The catalog was issued on July 1, 1938 so it's possible both C and BC models had different paint schemes/equipment throughout the year.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2015)

This is my old 39 c mod... had the build sheet inside the seat post.. said it came originally with rear stand from the factory... notice the spot where the straight bar meets the downtube... on bc and b it's lower in the front and higher in the rear to accommodate for the larger tank also making the frame geometry a wee bit different so that bar stays straight unless it's a tall frame b mod, then that bar nose dives a little. .. .... the build sheet also stated boy scout bars originally came on it too..just some info... but I'm sure that is a c mod. .. do the fist test I recommended in the c bc thread


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2015)

dboi4u said:


> also you see CDS2323 the bc had a different desing darts that mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a better picture of darts?... a little confused about the steering tube and top bar being both red...


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 14, 2015)

no i dont but yea the headset tube was red because of the paint someone added when i tried cleaning it the original colors sort of came out but the original color was a cream ivory and red burgandy with regular darts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

